# Posters



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

hi! decided i should sell some posters im lf nmts or bells <3
here's what i have so far
*- raymond
- judy
- audie
- fauna
- diana
- marshal
- beau
- marina
- stitches
- merengue
- flurry
- phil *


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 29, 2020)

what would you like for a poster of judy?
^-^


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> what would you like for a poster of judy?
> ^-^


nmt or bells would be fine not looking for a bunch!


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 29, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> nmt or bells would be fine not looking for a bunch!


would 2nmt be fine?


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> would 2nmt be fine?


yes   i'll mark u down for an order now


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 29, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> yes   i'll mark u down for an order now


tysm ^-^


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I buy fauna, diana, marshal,  beau, marina, stitches, merenhue, f!urry, and Phil for 100 k


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

htanner said:


> Can I buy fauna, diana, marshal,  beau, marina, stitches, merenhue, f!urry, and Phil for 100 k


yes <3 i'll mark you down!


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> yes <3 i'll mark you down!


Thank u


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 29, 2020)

Stitches and flurry for 10k?


----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> Stitches and flurry for 10k?


sure! i'll order them now for you <3


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 29, 2020)

jreamgardner said:


> sure! i'll order them now for you <3


Thanks c:


----------



## Ella. (May 5, 2020)

Are you still selling posters by chance?


----------

